# Poc 11-10 11-11



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

We left and headed south around noon Friday and got on the water around 3 to scout some areas out and look for bait. After cruising the north shore line form POC to San Antonio bay we started wading guts coming out of shoal water bay. Trying to learn the bay some more and see what drains and deeper guts with softer bottoms. We found a few that met this description. When you come up on a drain from the up wind side with sandy pot holes the water was gen clear but on the other side of the guts the with mud shell bottom the water would be a little dirtied up. This was the key for a few bites. We managed 2 trout , 2 reds and a drum. Saturday we decided to go back to that same drain to start the day only to find someone else had the same idea and was in the exact drain we wanted to fish. So we crazed around looking for similar property with not much luck. The bait was non existent and we stumbled to find it all day. We cruised most the back lakes and drove also around the entire bay. Sometimes you have to just get out and fish but we had zero confidence everywhere we stopped . The weather was awesome and it turned out to be a beautiful weekend! As for fishing, it’s back to the drawing board. I’m not sure why we couldn’t find them or where the bait goes when the water temp starts dropping this time a year but I will find them and I will figure out where the fish hold during this time! Here are a few pictures from the weekend


----------



## POC-Plugger (Jul 20, 2016)

*POC Fall cold fishing*

Dont feel too bad there bud, Myself and a good buddy of mine fished from literally all day from November 3rd (Sunday) to to the 9th following Saturday. Mind you that the Friday before we went down there we had that first real freeze front, wind was still howling and the water temps I found in the back lakes were 61, and absolutely no bait to be found. I prefished a little on Saturday before he got there and found 4 small trout drifting the deep middle parts of Pringle, but every one was small. Then proceeded to start each day around 830 to 9 and wait till the Sun came up just a but to help warm the water and spur the bite as we found nothing early in the mornings. Went to to Lighthouse, Big Pocket, Mule SLough, Fished cross reef and the far west end of Grass on mixed shell over mud and really didnt come away with anything to speak of. Ended up by Monday starting to see a good warming trend developing through the mid week, and the water temps were creeping back up to 65 to 68 so we elected to make long run East to the Cottons and Spanish Lakes, and fished a lot of bayous as they transitioned from mud with mixed shell in 3 to 4 feet of water over to some sand flats with mixed grass...threw nothing but topwaters, DOA shrimp, and Gamblers in Strawberry Wine, and Plum/Purple and fished a lot more of the off colored murky water and actually started to find a pretty good redfish bite and even a few decent trout including one at 24in. Saw more bait down there than anywhere in POC. Ended up popping a few really nice trout as the week wore on out there and some very solid reds, and even a few black drum on DOA;s. We spent Monday through Wednesday out East, and then that Thursday when the front was due to hit that after noon we fished our *** off on the south shoreline closer to POC in much clearer water and had a topwater bite for the record books for me and my crew. Then got a later start on Friday and Saturday due to the howling winds and Colder Temps yet again with that front and ended up actually fishing exactly where you were talking about right outside of Shoalwater fishing drains that were no bigger than around 30 feet across and almost 5 feet deep, and actually caught some nice reds and black drum and a nice 22in trout on Top. I will tell you finding bait was the absolute key thought that week man, it was a grind to find it but once you did it generally went pretty darn good. That and fishing more on the wind blown shorelines in the dirtier water, was much better than fishing the clearn stuff except for on Thursday on the south shoreline. Good Luck brother maybe Ill see ya out there on day


----------

